# According to Françoise Ferrand a musicologist Luython wrote a book of madrigals and?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Is it available i love Charles Luython work so far, i wonder how sounds his book of madrigals , was it printed or recorded by some ensemble outhere please?

:tiphat:


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

deprofoundis--I'm afraid you may have to keep wondering about what Luython's Italian madrigals sound like, unfortunately. As I can find only two LP recordings, and I don't believe either has ever made it onto CD: (1) a single madrigal recording of "Perch'io t'habbia guardato" made by the Prague Madrigal Singers, directed by Miroslav Venhoda, on the Supraphon label, and (2) a recording of two madrigals--"Erano i capei d'oro a l'aura" and "Due rose fresche non vede un simil"--both for 5 voices, sung by The Consort of Musicke, directed by Anthony Rooley, & accompanied by the Baroque Brass of London, led by Michael Laird:

http://www.medieval.org/emfaq/cds/emi9554.htm

I wish I could do better, but that's all I could find. Maybe others will know about additional recordings? However, only the Rooley recording is listed at Medieval.org, so it's unlikely.


----------

